# Moving to Batangas



## JSKahlon (Feb 11, 2015)

I am moving to Batangas by end of February. Please give me some recommendations, As I am travelling first time to Philippines.

Also please let me know, how will be the weather.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JSKahlon said:


> I am moving to Batangas by end of February. Please give me some recommendations, As I am travelling first time to Philippines.
> 
> Also please let me know, how will be the weather.


Batangas is a great area and right by Taal Lake. Others will have more info that live in that area.

Weather should still be fairly cool and daily weather for different areas
can be found and searched Here..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I live just North of you in the Sta Cruz area, I get my coffee beans from Batangas (Barako coffee) and they also make Lambanog there and I think ceramic pots. Weather has been a little cooler than normal but that will change soon because the dry season is next but it's the Philippines so always hot and warm.

Should be some information on the internet for simple searches and also the Google Earth for an above view, pictures and photos people have taken.


----------



## JSKahlon (Feb 11, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks Guys for the Ideas.

Also would like to get some recommendations on places to visit around


----------

